# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Хвастовство.

## Arseniy

Харе Кришна Патита Павана Прабху! Спасибо Вам за ваши проповеди . У меня к Вас такой вопрос.Как избавиться от хвастовства свой садханой перед другими людьми.?Как избавиться от хвастовства ведическими знаниями перед другими религиями?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Чтобы не хвастаться своей садханой, о ней просто не надо никому рассказывать, да и хвастовство внешними достижениями  - это слишком грубый подход к духовной жизни. Садхана несомненно важнейшая часть духовной жизни, но близость к Богу только одной садханой не определяется. То же самое и в области знаний. Человек может много знать того, что не знают другие, но близость к Богу и этим не определяется. Грубо говоря, можно знать всё о блинах, но выпекать их не уметь...

----------

